# موبايلي مميز رصيد 30



## tjarksa (7 أكتوبر 2010)

رقمين مميزين
​السلام عليكم . 

كيفك ان شالله تمام 


رقمين للبيع لم يتبقى سواهم رصيد 30 ريال استقبال 6 شهور والارقام جديدة 

0565888966
0565888344

150 ريال للرقم 

و 200 ريال للرقمين كاملين . 


للتواصل الاتصال بنا على : 0555593904
الله يوفق الجميع


----------

